# directory?



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

someone just posted looking for info on a hypnotherapist. These days any licensed psychologist should be able to do hypnosis or CBT for IBS or refer people to someone who can. There is also a directory for the US and England that I am aware of. Would it be helpful to people if jeff posted this information?tom


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2003)

If Jeff has such information to post, I think he should post it.Evie


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

but should it be posted as a directory or just added onto threads when the question comes up?tom


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2003)

The most easily accessible route seems the better choice?Evie


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

either i'm bing dense or you'r not completely clear, so i'll take that as a yes answer to the question?tom


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Tom, Here is one directory I found for the US: http://www.ibshypnosis.com/IBSclinicians.html BQ


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Tom, Took me awhile...







but I found this one from the American Association of Professional Hypnotherapists: http://www.aaph.org:888/InfoServer/AAPH/dir_search.html Hope this helps.BQ


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

that's a start, BQ. these are people who use Palsson's hypno and are licensed. Maybe Chris has a listing and I think Mike has one for the UK for his method?tom


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Gee Tom I don't exactly know which method they all use... I think you are right that there IS a list for the UK, I think it is called the UK Register of Hypnotherapists??? BQ


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I was close...







Here is the UK list: http://ibs-register.co.uk/ibstherapists.htm BQ


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2003)

A central directory would be easier for the board administrators but attaching to relavent threads would be easier for members.Hi B.Q. Where've ya been? I see you've done all the work here so I'll be off.Evie


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

I'm not sure what you mean by attaching to threads but then again this whole thing about threads has always been a mystery. Do you mean a posted directory and then people could put a link in their responses to the directory?tom


----------



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

Tom,I personally think it's going to be very hard to post a directory for hypnotherapists, for a few reasons. First, hypnosis is being taught as an adjunct to other professions such as psychology, neuroscience etc. From my understanding, there is no degree course being offered in hypnosis. Granted, there is the American Institute of Hypnotherapy in Hawaii that offers a "Doctorate" in Clinical Hypnosis , but unfortunately the AIH is a non-recognized school. Its reminiscent of the PhD's in basket weaving.As such, hypnotherapy is not a regulated "profession". In fact, some states legally have legislation in place to prevent the term "hypnotherapists" being used. In New Jersey, you can not call yourself a hypnotherapist - you can legally call yourself a hypnotist or hypnocounselor only. In Utah, you can be a "certified hypnotist" but not a "certified hypnotherapist". In Florida, under current legislation, you cannot do "therapeutic hypnosis".In Canada, especially in Ontario where I work, the provincial Government has put hypnosis back in the public domain, much to the chagrin of our Provincial Psychologists who want it to be kept in the confines of the medical community ( no offence Tom).Now there are directories out there, but they are suspect. They are either affiliated with certain "schools" or associations. For example ( and no way recommendation), I belong to the National Guild of Hypnotists, where if you have the right training ( ie number of hours) and $100, you can become a member.Until there is some way of regulating the profession with one standard set of "Board exams" across the country, I think it unwise to set up a "directory".The best way of searching out a hypnotherapist in your community is to either ask local colleges ( to see if anyone teaches non-credit courses), ask your local GP or Psychologist, or start calling the listings in your phone book. Meet with the person and get a "gut feeling" if you want to work with this person. Rapport is very important for your success.Hope this helps.Chris


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

Much as I hate to say it, I do think i's for the wellbeing of clients that 'therapy' and psychotherapy are restricted. This is not just a question of education but therapy is a powerful thing and it usually means the therapist has undergone therapy. If the listing would be just hypnosis, though, it could easily get out of hand when IBS becomes a household word (next year?) and someone claims to be an expert based on a two-hour course in EMDR or reverse therapy or CBT.Maybe Dr. Bolen has some thoughts here? Actually I posted this thread here to get some feedback from other people about what they thought would be helpful,tom


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2003)

Sure, Tom....that's just what I mean... a link to such a directory posted on a thread might be very helpful to those seeking credentialed assistance.Evie


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

are you volunteering to post the information?Im not sure what you mean by credentialed, though, as anybody on the web can add some credentials. When I talk about licensing it means something different but it is for the good of the person and guarantees that the person is ethical but doesn't guarantee the service will solve the problem. For example everyone who has a doctoral degree in psychology has credential but only someone who passes additional exams and agrees to abide by certain guidelines receives a license.If people who read the bb understood the difference it would be fine but I don't think theyknow. tomI posted this thread to hear opinions from as many readers as possible.


----------

